# [IPTABLES] ayuda para configurar iptables (abierto)

## cronwell

Hola 

me gustaria proteger mi equipo con iptables, 

ya lo tengo todo instalado correctamente, pero me falta configurarlo de manera adecuada...

la configuracion de mi red es la siguiente:

 internet ---> router (d-link di704) ---> mi PC

                                                     ---> otroPC

                                                     ---> otroPC

                                                     ---> otroPC

(todos los PCs estan conectados al router)

las IPs las asigna el router dinamicamente.  

ahh, tengo habilitado samba para compartir mis archivos dentro de la red.

para lo unico que ocupo internet es para chatear (msn, irc a veces  ) , navegar y p2p (mldonkey: red edonkey y bit torrent), en general hago lo tipico...

a parte de eso no hago nada mas con internet.

la idea es configurar mi iptales de la manera mas segura posible pero manteniendo la posibilidad de ocupar todo lo que mencione anteriormente.

ojala alguien me pueda ayudar, ya que para mi la sintaxis de iptables es un poco confusa y no tengo muchos conocimientos de redes aun.

desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo y atencion 

saludos a todos

bye

----------

## zorth

hola.

particularmente, tengo un pc con router adsl en multipuesto, con ip estatica y para configurar correctamente iptables use un script llamado firewall-jay.

http://freshmeat.net/projects/firewall-jay/

la page oficial del proyecto parece que esta caida...

bajalo en tgz, compilalo e instalalo. se ejecuta con firewall-config.pl y te aparecera una ventana de menus donde deberas ir poniendo los datos que sean menester... como las dns, ips privadas, mascara subred, puerta enlace..... etc.

hasta la fecha no he tenido ningun problema salvedad del año pasado que tenia un bug y fue resuelto.

hay otras alternativas como firestarter o similares asi como paginas con scripts generadores de reglas segun tus necesidades. asi y todo, seguro que otros foreros te dan su punto de vista a tener en cuenta.

saludos.

----------

## ezeaguerre

Hola, no creo que lo que busques realmente sea iptables. Ya que iptables solamente protege tu máquina pero no la de los demás.

Lo que tienes que hacer es configurar bien el router, ya que tener un router es practicamente tener un firewall para la red ya que no puede entrar ningún paquete ( a menos que lo configures para redireccionar ciertos paquetes a ciertas máquinas ). Lo que si pueden hacer los paquetes es salir.

Si lo que quieres es proteger toda la red, con el router es suficiente, y si quieres proteger toda la red con iptables debes o bien habilitar iptables en cada máquina o bien cambiar la configuración de la red:

Internet <--> Router <--> Máquina servidor <--> Cliente 1, Cliente 2, Cliente 3, etc....

De esta otra forma todos los paquetes se ven obligados a pasar a través del servidor. De todas formas con tu configuración actual de la red también lo puedes hacer, pero eso es más propenso a colisiones ( = bajo rendimiento ).

----------

## LinuxBlues

Lo que dice ezeaguerre me parece lo más sensato.

Aún así, si sigues necesitando ayuda para configurar iptables en el servidor, tienes disponible una excelente documentación (también en español) en Documentation about the netfilter/iptables project.

----------

